# Stalling now dripping



## glinka (May 22, 2011)

My '53 cub was stalling out when you took the choke off. I sprayed carb cleaner in it, cleared gas cap vent, made sure gas was getting to carb. Then finally cleaned out main jet. It took off fine, ran good. Next day I saw gas dripping from carb. Tooh intake hose off and gas gushed out. Gas dripping from under carb or at back where can't see. What could be the problem?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Your packing could be shot on the main jet, or the float/inlet needle could be bad. My Farmall H drips gas from the main jet needle because the felt packings they include in the modern carb kits don't seal correctly. The old one was a lead seal, and I haven't been able to find another to replace it with.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Check, or search for dangeroustoys posts. He is fond of putting a shut-off valve in front of the carb until you can find the right seat. Makes sense to me when part availability is an issue.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the area where the float-bowl seals,to see if it is leaking there.Also,check to make sure the float isn't sinking,and the level is correct. Either way,put a fuel shut-off in the line. It not only saves fuel,but it could also keep the oil from being thinned out by fuel,and damaging the engine.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There should be a shut off on the sediment bowl on the bottom of the gas tank. All my gas IH tractors have one.


----------

